

Kytephone (YC W12) lets parents monitor and schedule their teen's phone usage - martythemaniak
http://techcrunch.com/2013/04/02/kytephone-the-yc-startup-making-smartphones-kid-safe-now-helps-parents-monitor-teens-smartphone-usage-with-kytetime/

======
priley
Totally needed this. Great job guys!

